# Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst



## Dellwin (29. Dezember 2016)

*Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Hey Leute, 

da ich wie sicherlich Viele von euch auch am studieren bin, wollte ich diese Gelegenheit mal nutzen und mit euch über Prüfungsangst schreiben. Wer von euch hat es? Wer hat Tipps dagegen? 

Ich muss sagen, ich hab große Prüfungsangst. 

Ich schreib z. B. in 1  Monat zwei Klausuren hintereinander, aber da ich erst gestern angefangen hab zu lernen, gerate ich bei jeder Aufgabe wo ich nicht weiß was ich machen muss, direkt in Panik und Angst. 

Auch ist es meist so, das ich an den Nächten vor den Prüfungen einen unruhigen Schlaf hab. 

Was sind eure Erfahrungen so? Habt ihr auch Prüfungsangst? Wenn ja, was tut ihr dagegen?


----------



## Tischi89 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Hey, was studierst du denn?

Ich kann total verstehen wie du dich fühlst! Ich selber habe auch oft Prüfungsangst und konnte über die Jahre damit sehr gut umgehen. Mittlerweile bin ich am Ende meines Masterstudiums und lebe noch 

Das beste ist es natürlich auf viele Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein und sich damit abzufinden, dass man die Angst NIE ausschaltet. Im besten Falle lindert man sie aber selbst dass ist bei vielen Prüfungen meist hoffnungslos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Es ist schwer, Dir da einen Rat zu geben. Ich habe in jeder Lernphase gefühlt 5 Magengeschwüre bekommen, komischerweise waren sie immer am Tag der Prüfung vorbei. Ich bin halt eine Rampensau, In Prüfungen ging es immer gut, davor aber kam die Panik häufig. Es hilft, konsequent zu lernen, eine gute Arbeitsgruppe hilft, wenn ich Aaachen lese, ahne ich, es wird Maschinenbau sein. Ohne Lerngruppe geht es nicht. Lerngruppen helfen, wenn man konsequent Stundenlang zusammen lernt. Es gibt Disziplin, man hilft sich und gerade auch Erklärungen für andere bringen einen selber weiter, weil man es selber besser versteht.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du Lösungen für Dich findest.


----------



## Tischi89 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Lerngruppen sind tatsächlich sehr gut...wir haben uns immer gegenseitig mit zusammenhängen vollgequatscht, quasi voreinander daherreferiert und dann geschaut ob wirs verstanden haben wie es der andere gelernt hat und umgekehrt...kommt natürlich wiederrum stark aufs Fach an


----------



## azzih (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Wenn du weist das du etwas vernünftig kannst gibt es gar keinen Grund Angst zu haben. Musst dir das halt mal ganz logisch so sagen. Und Studium, komm, was ist das schlimmste was passieren kann? Im Grunde kannst du jede Klausur zig mal wiederholen falls es doch schief läuft. Und oft sind die Klausuren nicht wirklich schwer wenn du das Semester aufgepasst hast.

Achja jede Uni bietet Workshops gegen Prüfungsangst/stress an. Nimm da halt mal teil. Ansonsten Sport machen entspannt mich generell bei allem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn du weist das du etwas vernünftig kannst gibt es gar keinen Grund Angst zu haben.


Das ist oft nicht die erfolgbringende Lösung. Wenn die Angst so groß wird, dass es zu Blockarden führt, hat man ein Problem, welches man lösen muss, bevor man in Prüfungen durchfällt. Ich hatte hier gerade ein "Nachhilfekindchen", mit der ich einen 40 Minuten Seminarvortrag fürs 4 Semester Maschbau einübte. Die war fachlich gut und konnte vor mit 40min frei und flüssig vortragen. Vor dem Kolloquium  saß sie und brachte kein Wort raus. Schiere Angst.... 

 Mit der arbeite ich jetzt ganz langsam daran, diese Angst zu umgehen. Dazu hilft z.B. Bühnenarbeit, Spontantheater, etc. Ich bringe sie ständig in die Verlegenheit, unvorbereitet vor Menschen etwas machen zu müssen und sie stottert immer weniger, spielt mit der Umgebung und weiss langsam, das nicht perfekt ist, wie man es in Prüfungen gerne hätte. Es geht um Selbstvertrauen und die Kunst zu Improvisieren. Je nach Fach und Prüfungsmodalität hilft das.


----------



## azzih (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Jo mag sein, fast jeder hat ja so seine Macken und Phobien. Ich persönlich hab grade durchs Studium gelernt Vorträge und Präsentationen auch vor 200 Leuten zu halten und trotzdem entspannt und selbstbewusst zu bleiben, alles Übungssache.
Wie gesagt gibt an der Uni direkt Hilfegruppen und Therapien, macht halt mal sowas is ja keine Schande.


----------



## Dellwin (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Bei mir geht es ums Maschinenbau Studium. 

Ich brauche jetzt schon länger als sonst. Und da wird der Druck für mich immer größer und damit auch die Angst, durch die Prüfungen zu rasseln. 
Nicht nur das es dann beim Lernen blockiert und stört, auch wenn ich in der Prüfung sitze und z. B. die erste Aufgabe nicht sofort verstehe, dann bekomme ich direkt Panik und versau mir dann am Ende Alles.  

Der einzige Ausweg ist vlt wirklich 3 Monate vorher mit dem Lernen anzufangen, so dass man im Hinterkopf immer weiß "Hab eh noch genug Zeit", aber leider schaffe ich das nie.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich schreib z. B. in 1  Monat zwei Klausuren hintereinander, aber da ich erst gestern angefangen hab zu lernen, gerate ich bei jeder Aufgabe wo ich nicht weiß was ich machen muss, direkt in Panik und Angst.
> 
> Auch ist es meist so, das ich an den Nächten vor den Prüfungen einen unruhigen Schlaf hab.
> 
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen so? Habt ihr auch Prüfungsangst? Wenn ja, was tut ihr dagegen?



Ich glaube nicht dass es dafür eine Pauschallösung gibt, da muss wohl jeder selbst herausfinden was für ihn am besten funktioniert.
Persönlich habe ich recht wenig Probleme damit gehabt, lediglich vor einer Klausur hatte ich ziemlich Angst damals (weil der Prof als Killer bekannt ist und ich den ersten Versuch schon nur 6,5 Punkte hatte trotz viel viel Lernaufwand, der zweite versuch klappte dann aber mit erschreckend hohen 14 Punkten). Die anderen Klausuren war ich jetzt nicht tiefenentspannt aber schon relativ ruhig.

Mir persönlich hats viel geholfen dass ich mir immer sicher war den Inhalt des Faches zu beherrschen. Was kann einem in der Klausur schon passieren wenn man von so ziemlich allem den Plan hat? Klar kann man mit ner Aufgabe Pech haben (und das wird passieren) aber in der Regel fällt niemand durch der gut vorbereitet ist, zumindest laut meiner Erfahrung (mal von dem einen Bösewicht abgesehen^^).

Und: Es wird besser - je mehr Semester und sozusagen Prüfungsübung du hinter dich bringst desto weniger hoch wird der Puls am Ende sein. Wo ich im 1./2. Semester noch sehr nervös war war die Verteidigung der Abschlussarbeit kein großes Problem mehr, obwohl einer der da sitzenden Profs, du ahnst es, der Bösewicht war und ich schon dachte beim reingehen "warum DER, warum ausgerechnet DER?!"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es ums Maschinenbau Studium. ...


Welches Semester, welche Prüfungen, welche Prüfungsart?
Geht es um Mechanik, Thermodramatik, Regelungstechnik etc., also Fächer mit viel Verständnis,
 ist es etwas ganz anderes als bei reinen Lernfächer. Es ist nicht ohne. Den "richtigen" Ansatz zu finden
dauert. Hat man ihn nicht, verrennt man sich. Aber auch das zu erkennen hilft.

Es sind oft methodische Kleinigkeiten in Prüfungen, die einem die letzten Punkte retten. Immer
vorher alle Aufgaben durchlesen und bewerten ob sie einfach oder schwer erscheinen. Zuerst macht
man immer die einfachen, damit man deren Punkte nicht verschenkt. Aber immer schön auf die Uhr
schauen und abbrechen, wenn die Zeit für eine Aufgabe um ist. Man verrennt sich unglaublich 
schnell und es ist besser, erstmal die leichten Punkte der nächsten Aufgabe zu machen und wenn 
dann noch Zeit da ist, die nicht beendeten zu vollenden.

Aber Du "verweigerst" ja scheinbar schon beim Lernen. Und genau da hilft eine GUTE Lerngruppe.
Als ich 1987 mit Maschinenbau begann, waren wir weit über 750 im Semester, Diplom haben 
keine 200 gemacht. Es sind immer ganze Lerngruppen rausgefallen, oder ganze Lerngruppen
kamen durch. Der Unterschied ist aber auch fatal gewesen, wenn ich an unsere konsequenten
8h Lerntage denke und andere sehe, die sich mehr Geschichten erzählten. Gerade die ersten
Semester ist das wichtig. Und das geht eben nicht über Facebook oder WhatsApp. Zusammen
zu sitzen und wirklich nur und ausschließlich zu lernen ist ein guter Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Feiern kann man trotzdem, aber später...


----------



## Dellwin (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Es geht um Messtechnik und Technische Mechanik 3 (Dynamik). 
Bei Dynamik ist es mein 2. Versuch schon. 

Lerngruppe bringt mir persönlich nur etwas, wenn ich die Themen des Faches schon beherrsche und man dann z. B. zsm Übungen macht. 
Aber dafür muss man wie erwähnt erstmal die Themen verstehen leider.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*



Dellwin schrieb:


> ...Aber dafür muss man wie erwähnt erstmal die Themen verstehen leider.


Oh ja.... schwierig

Mir halfen bei solchen Aufgaben früher alte Klausuren mit Lösungsweg. Gab es in der Fachschaft und
in Zeichensäalen. Ich hoffe, diese gute Tradition wird weiter gepflegt. Gerade Regelungstechnik hätte
mir fast das Genick gebrochen. Regel-Huber, der alte Sack .... war das eine verdammte Grütze...



Dellwin schrieb:


> Lerngruppe bringt mir persönlich nur etwas, wenn ich die Themen des Faches schon beherrsche.


Falscher Ansatz, gerade in Lerngruppen kann man sich Unbekanntes sehr gut vermitteln. Wenn Du
Angst hast, dass Du für eine Lerngruppe nicht gut genug bist und Dir das auch Deine Gruppe vermittelt,
such Dir eine andere Gruppe. Es bringt nämlich auch den scheinbar besseren sehr viel, Aufgaben
verständlich zu erklären.Dann bemerkt man sehr oft eigenes Unwissen.


----------



## Unknown_Enemy (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Also das stimmt nicht ganz, es kommt auch auf den Lerntyp an. ich bin z.B. die Art von Lerntyp zuhören bringt mir nichts, das merk ich mir nicht, ich muss alles mitschreiben. Lese ich es dann merk ich es mir nach 1 2 mal lesen ganz gut. Aber höre ich nur zu ist das so rechts rein links raus. Das ist der Grund warum Lerngruppen bei mir nicht sehr gut Funktionieren außer das mit dem erklären.

Im groß3n und ganzen sind Lerngruppen aber was gutes, so wenn man alles gelernt hat und man denkt man ist sicher. Sich an diesem Punkt abfragen zeigte des öfteren schon das eine oder andere schlupfloch.

Zur Prüfungsangst selbst, das habe ich auch gaaanz extrem. Teilweise heute noch. Habe viel dazu gelesen, aber funktioniert hat für mich absolut nichts. Im Endeffekt wurde es bei mir besser als ich mich damit auseinandergesetzt habe, einsah das ich nicht viel tun kann außer so viel jnd lange zu lernen das ich mir sicher bin und der Kopf keine Angst haben muss. Kla selbst dann kam es zu Ängsten und kleinen Blackout, aber das war weit weniger schlimm wie davor. Auch lies sich das Teilweise durch alles zur Seite legen für eine Minute und tief durchatmen lösen.
Da du bereits nicht mehr alzuviel Zeit hast empfehle ich dir viel zu Lernen und wenn es dir hilft eine Lerngruppe zu besuchen. Die verlorene Zeit musst du wohl mit lernen nachholen. Ich hielt das auch für unmöglich damals für die Abschlussprüfung so unglaublich viel (gegenüber der Schule) sich auf einmal zu merken. Ich fing 2-3 Monate davor an und habe kontinuierlich 2-3h jeden abend gelernt. Samstag/ Sonntag irgendwann wo es grad passte. habe ausarbeitungen gemacht hab die Ausbildungskolegen oder meinen Eltern in die Hand gedrückt und habe mich abfragen lassen und/ oder Fragen stellen lassen. Das alles half mir extrem für meine Abschlussprüfung und ich konnte mit ner soliden 2 abschließen.
Im Endefekt ist einer der wichtigsten Aspekte meiner Meinung, gestalte den abend und die Zeit vor der Prüfung soweit es geht entspannt. Sprich nix Party, saufen etc. Früh ins Bett, ordentlich schlafen, ganz normaler Alltag bis zu Prüfung und Stress vermeiden (ich fuhr dann auch imemr 10-15min früher los als sonst, das ich Puffer hab). In eine Prüfung entspannt reinzugehen ist schonmal ein entscheidender Schritt um seine Prüfungsangst und den Prüfungsstress selbst zu reduzieren.

So sehe zumindist ich das ganze^^


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Grundsätzlich gilt sicher: Je besser man den Stoff kennt, desto lockerer geht man an die Prüfung.
Zu wenig Zeit zum lernen hat man sowieso immer. 
Darum braucht es vllt. auch ein bisschen Zeit bis du "deinen Weg" gefunden hast um den Stoff best möglich/am effizientesten durch zu arbeiten.

Um vor der Prüfung gut schlafen zu können gehe ich meist mit ein paar Freunden 2 Bier trinken (aber wirklich nur zwei ^^) und dann früh schlafen.
Dann ist der Kopf nicht die ganze Nacht mit dem Stoff beschäftigt und man kann erholt an die Prüfung.

Und wenn es an der Prüfung ned mehr vorwärts geht einfach die Prüfung beiseite legen und 2 Minuten die Augen schliessen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Prüfungsangst?  Hatte ich noch nie. 

Einfach ganz locker hingehen und die Prüfung schreiben. Dabei denkst du dir: Oh man, EZ+++!
Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das du durchfällst. Dir wird nicht der Kopf abgehackt, da gibt es keine Zombies, du wirst nicht in den Knast gesperrt, die Welt geht nicht unter.

Jeder fällt mal irgendwo durch, ist ja kein Beinbruch.  Wenn man sich total kirre macht, kennt man den Stoff auch nicht besser.


----------



## DaXXes (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Man muss auch nicht in jeder Prüfung/jedem Fach "gut" abschließen.
Wenn es da ein, zwei Fächer gibt, die dich total kirre machen, dann gilt das Prinzip "Klassenerhalt" - wie beim Fußball. Auch da gibt´s Spiele, bei denen man mit einem 0:0 zufrieden sein muss, egal ob man nun "gut" oder "miserabel" gespielt hat.
Du musst eben so viel lernen, dass du das Grundlegende des Stoffs verstanden und bei der Prüfung darstellen kannst. In so einem Fall geht dann auch mal ne 3,7 oder ne 4  
Es kommen auch wieder Klausuren, die dir besser liegen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tipps gegen Prüfungsangst*

Letztes Jahr hatte ich Abschlussprüfungen (wenn ich nur dran denke das ich das noch mal machen muss dieses Jahr und nochmal in 2 Jahren ) und ich hab echt 0 drauf gelernt. Aber selbst im Hassfach Mathe bin ich durch gekommen. Wie? Klingt blöd, aber Meditier mal. Das beruhigt ungemein.
Nur in der Matheprüfung hab ich gezittert bis zum geht nicht mehr weil ich es 0 verstanden hab. Aber selbst da bin ich mit der ner 3.0 raus.
Meditiere ein wenig und red dir in der Prüfung ein das du es schaffst.

Btw: Lernen hilft auch gegen die Angst. (Soll nicht böse klingen)


----------

